# An amazing bike, an amazing guy, and not a bad story either....



## Greg M. (Feb 20, 2013)

After hearing about a mutual freind ( Dave Larson, Mr. No tanks, no thanks ) getting a Ranger Autocycle by riding his vintage bike to the local car cruise night, Wes Pinchot aka The Fender Doctor ( and also a great lock guy! ) rode his original paint 1941 Autocycle Super DeLuxe to HIS local cruise night over the summer. And wouldn't you know it, a guy walks up to Wes and says: " I have that same bike hanging in my garage. It used to be my Dad's." I could just imagine the grin on Wes's face when he got this news. After only a few short months of talking with one of the three sons of the original owner, Wes was able to purchase the bike. The bike was a gift to the father on his 15th birthday. It has only 237 miles on it and still has the original U.S. Royal Master Centiped Grip W/W tires showing a lot of age, but hardly any tread wear. The bike looks to never been apart since new and is only missing one glass lens. Wes knew how I felt about the bike and the importance of keeping the history of this bike intact and wanting to keep it long term. I figured it would be quite a number of years before I got the call, but Wes already has his hands full keeping himself and his wife healthy as well as all the time he donates to his church and various local functions, his kids and grandkids, not to mention working on his 1941 that he wants to get completed to bring to Ann Arbor to show this year. ( Don't forget the fender and lock service too! ) 
When Wes told me that he finally bought the bike, I told him that he won the " Schwinn lottery ", and now I feel I've also won. 
Thanks again to Wes for letting me take care of this bike for the next few decades. ( God willing ) 
And one of the best parts about the story is that these bikes are still out there! 
Thanks,

Greg M.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 20, 2013)

That is 100 percent beautiful. Wow

Thanks for sharing. I love these stories they really keep us going. 

Hopefully I will get to meet Wes some day he sounds like another great guy in the hobby. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## richtrix (Feb 20, 2013)

Awesome !!!!!! Bike !!!!! and Wes is an extra nice guy to deal with.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Feb 20, 2013)

That's a great story.  You're a lucky guy in many ways.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 20, 2013)

*Beautiful Bike, wonderful story*

I really like seeing these kind of things happen. An amazing bike, generous people, and a new owner 
who will value the bike for it's history and not just as a commodity.
 Good luck to all involved.......................Wayne


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 20, 2013)

*score!!!*

Guess ill start ridding mine around the car shows!.. Question.. How are the lights attached? I thought those lights attached to the sides of the springer with the as bolts?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 20, 2013)

*nevermind*

I just zoomed in... My bad lol


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 20, 2013)

Congratulations Greg! It couldn't have happend to a nicer collector. You deserve it! And props to Wes for passing it along.


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 20, 2013)

So I guess calling dibs on the lights and speedo would be a little tasteless? kidding...LOL...glad it was saved by people that appreciate a fine find...good job guys


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 21, 2013)

The title says it all - good for both of you.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Feb 21, 2013)

WOW WOW WOW!!!!!! 
 I collect Schwinn tank bikes, that there is my dream bike!!! I LOVE original paint bikes, and that one is NICE!!! I am 28 so I have time to find one like that I guess. There is a weekly car show down the road from me, I'm going to take my Schwinns there. Heck I'll load them up in my SUV and take them to all the shows!!! 
Thank you for sharing this great story. And if you choose to sell it to a younger (well I don't know your age) collector who will keep it, share it, and RIDE IT! please let me know. I know it will be 100 years, but I'll be waiting!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 21, 2013)

*who's the kid*

Standing next to it? Better shoo him away before he starts curb jumping that thing!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 21, 2013)

Beautiful!!.....think I got pizza and a pair of socks for my 15th!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 21, 2013)

*low miles*

He musta only road it fer a  year!!.. 16th bday rolled around and parents  got him a Ford convertible. How much was this new in 41and what does that convert to in todays money?


----------



## Greg M. (Mar 1, 2013)

*Thank you...*

Thanks for all the nice comments.
Wes deserves all the "props" for this one. 
It really is a special bike that has survived better than most over the years.
Can't wait to ride her! 

Greg M.


----------



## Greg M. (Feb 4, 2015)

Just wanted to refresh this thread as Dave has since posted pictures of his Ranger Autocycle. 
Thanks again to Dave and Wes.
Keep looking, these bikes are out there!

Greg M.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 4, 2015)

Great bike, even greater story. Rob.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 4, 2015)

oh my...


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 4, 2015)

Great story,beautiful bike gone to good home.Congratualations!


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 4, 2015)

i have chased and looked at bikes for years and will say i have never been lucky enough to find such a treasure. as i have become a member of the over the hill club i would probably have a heart attack if said seller open the garage and something like that was hanging there waiting for me. the story was above nice what else could you say. thank you for sharing


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Feb 4, 2015)

What a Fabulous Bike...

Two Great stories in 2 days!!!

I hope that one of us will tell the third story!


----------



## Greg M. (Feb 4, 2015)

ZOOK said:


> i have chased and looked at bikes for years and will say i have never been lucky enough to find such a treasure. as i have become a member of the over the hill club i would probably have a heart attack if said seller open the garage and something like that was hanging there waiting for me. the story was above nice what else could you say. thank you for sharing




Speaking of hanging in the garage, here is a picture of how it hung for a few decades just a couple miles from were I grew up.


----------



## the tinker (Feb 5, 2015)

*Cruise*



Greg M. said:


> And one of the best parts about the story is that these bikes are still out there!
> Thanks,
> 
> Greg M.




I wanted to add some more about these "cruise nights".   I regularly would bring my old car to these and got into the bike hobby because of I saw a young man riding a black phantom there and asked him about it. I had one as a kid that I got from my older brother back in 58.
that chance meeting got me started in the great hobby. Could not get my oldsmobiles into the basement to work on, but no problem with the bikes.   No more cars for me. the bikes always start , and are easy to work on. I started taking bikes to cruise nights.  If they are far away I load one in my car ,and just ride around.  usually I will see someone I know and park the bike  and spend the evening there.
I attach a note to the rack that I want "OLD" bikes. The results have been Excellent.
the folks at cruise nights are there because they like old stuff. they may not have  had a 57 vette, or a 40 ford coupe but they ALL had bikes and because they are in no hurry at the cruise night they have the time to tell you about it.   at least one night each summer  myself and some other folks get together and bring 15 to 20 bikes. the leads we get on old bikes are amazing. like Greg M. said "they are still out there! "  
  I have met two people that worked at the Schwinn plant in the 60s.  One lady , her dad worked there ( her father was mentioned in the book about Schwinn "No Hands")  and one fellow that was amazed that I had a Shelby, as his father worked there up until they shut down and still had his dads 40 something Shelby bike. 
Try the cruise nights. If you are able to RIDE YOUR OLD BIKES , even if its to mail a letter.  you will be happy you did!


----------



## rickyd (Feb 5, 2015)

My grandchildren and I rode vintage bikes to one local car show last year, I hope we can attend all of them this year with results expected as above!!!!!!!! Rick


----------



## eeapo (Feb 6, 2015)

Beautiful bike !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg M. (Apr 25, 2016)

Hello.
I wanted to refresh this thread after winning 1st place this year for best preserved at the 36th annual Ann Arbor bike show. Thank you to everybody who voted for it. I was concerned about it being all "dusty and crusty" but 100% of the feedback was that the bike should stay as it is. Untouched. 
I figured it was a good year to take it out and show it on the bike's 75th birthday!
Thanks again to Wes for passing it along to me. You wanted me to share it with the collectors and I was on the fence for many years about risking possible "bad things" from happening but so glad I did bring it out and got a lot of great feedback and met a lot of nice folks. 
Here are some pictures of the bike at the show with the new / old stands I whipped up on Saturday afternoon. 
Still floating on air for the huge honor of this years "Bike of the year" award. 

Thanks, 
Greg M.


----------



## Greg M (Apr 25, 2016)

Congrats Greg, it's beautiful.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 25, 2016)

Now I see the difference. Thought I was going crazy all this time. Greg M and Greg M with a dot!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 25, 2016)

Well deserved award!
Congratulations, Greg!
I'm sure it was a bit nerve racking to take such a nicely preserved bike out of it's protected lair, and share it with the classic bike world.
Thank you for bringing it out. It is a magnificent example of the last grand equipped Autocycles to be built.
You don't see many of these models around, and yours is exquisite.


----------



## dave429 (Apr 26, 2016)

Congrats! Beautiful bike!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Truly a time capsule--can't believe you turned my $2k offer down! Seriously though congrats on a beautiful, and historically important machine. There was tough competition this year and I am glad to see people bringing these bikes out to share with everyone. Hopefully I'll have a restored bike to show next year. V/r Shawn


----------



## Greg M. (Apr 21, 2017)

Dusting off this thread again as we approach the Ann Arbor show and a new king is awarded in a couple weeks. It's been a great honor to have held the best of the best award this last year for this amazing bike. Very honored and blessed for sure. Looking forward to see what shows up this year to battle for the best original pre-war bike of 2017. Thanks again to everybody who voted for it and all the kind comments here. I hope this story has encouraged folks to keep looking for these special bikes and to just enjoy the hobby for what it is. Fun. 

Thanks,
Greg M.


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 21, 2017)

Great story and a great bicycle.  I'm always on the hunt and persuing leads, you never know what you may discover or the people you may meet.  Great hobby!


----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 21, 2017)

That's one of my favorite bikes of all times. That specific one.


----------



## Buckeye17 (Apr 22, 2017)

Outstanding bike!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Apr 23, 2017)

Gorgeous bike!


----------

